# Stall mat bedding suggestions??



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

This summer I covered the dirt floor of my 10x10 barn with limestone and rubber stall mats.
I like how it keeps the dust down in the barn. I was using PDZ and straw with the dirt floor. 
Now with the mats I've been using wood shavings and have already spent a small fortune on them, as I go through 2-3 bags a week...and it gets smelly really fast.

What do those of you with cement or stall mat flooring in your barn?
I really need a better smelling and cheaper option.
Have any of you tried laying newspaper down under the straw, or would that be a big mess?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Is there anyone who sells it in bulk? We have people who sell about 80lb bags of pine shavings for about $7 per bag. It is basically sawdust and isn't the perfect stuff from TSC but much cheaper.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Without anywhere for the pee to drain, you are going to be spending a bunch on just about anything. Maybe take up the mats for the winter?


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

We used wood stove pellets for a while in our old barn.. Worked quite well.


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

We have cement and we don't use anything on the floor. The goats have pallets for lounging/sleeping that they rarely use but they're there mostly for the cold and rainy times. We sweep out daily. We did use shavings (so much money) until we got the Angoras and realized that had to stop. They're just as happy now without bedding. 

I have to say though, they waste hay and that's the only area they usually pee in. I'm not sure why they chose one stall to pee in but so far, that's what they do.


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks guys! 

Hmmm...no bedding on the floor is a much cheaper option...I think my hubby will like that one. 
There is a sleeping shelf in the barn, maybe a layer of straw up there for them to lay on will be sufficient.
I want to make sure they stay warm in the winter, we had such a stretch of below zero temps last winter.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I havent added much shavings , only enough to cover the bottom and soak up the pee. My goats have access to the outside 24-7 so they do alot of their business outside I find. When I do go through alot of shavings is when it rains , they all stay inside then.
In the winter I will use shavings and lots of straw on top and try to only clean every other day or so. I hate to leave anything wet though.
But I find if have enough shavings down and lots of straw , it doesnt soak all the way through and I can just pick out the top layer of straw and just add more straw. I think if you try that with your boys you will find that you don't go through as much shavings.
I love my matts .


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks Laura 

I guess I just haven't figured it out yet...and now with a broken foot, hubby is in charge and doesn't keep it as clean as I would like, but he tries.

With the dirt floor I had my routine down pat.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

If they sleep on the shelf , then having the matts and using the straw and shavings option should be fine. I would try that first if I were you.
I mean , you have the matts down already anyways . Maybe clean every other day ? I need to check back on how big their barn is though.
But with the addition of the straw , you shouldnt go through as much shavings. And , not sure how much shavings you are using. I would just put down enough to cover the bottom , no need for a deep bedding if they sleep on the shelf IMO. If that doesnt work , how about cutting the matts to fit on top of the shelf ? But then the urine will soak into the ground and you will eventually be digging it up and adding more dirt.
IDK , but maybe you something here will work for you 
Good luck


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

OH NO ! Did I miss that ? Im so sorry your hurt 
OMG ! How long till you are healed ? How horrible to be laid up , I know , I was like that for 8 weeks , its just horrible when your used to be active and doing things your way !! Oh Roxy , Im so sorry 
Im sure hubby is doing his best . Hold on , you will be right back there taking care of your babies soon , but not soon enough for your liking I know...


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Do they use the sleeping shelf? You just want them to be able to get away from the urine etc. If the pallets/shelf, then I'd go with that and then once you're feeling better you can go back to your routine. 

Another thing that is nice if you have small goats is to get little dog houses. Ours will poo in them but not pee. The babies have a little dog hut to cuddle up in with a little layer of hay. It keeps them warm and cozy together.


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Amy, They do have an Igloo doghouse in their pen.
I was actually thinking of putting it in the barn this winter, for some extra warmth...they like to snuggle in it together.
They do use the sleeping shelf...but they really don't discriminate about where they relieve themselves...if it's covered with straw or shavings, then it's their potty place. 

Laura, I fell off a 6 foot ladder about 3 weeks ago...fractured my right heel, and dislocated and fractured my left pinky finger. 
I'm lucky, it could have been much worse.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

We have a dirt floor in our barn and just spread some of their hay on the ground for bedding. When we clean it out, we usually spread a little hay on the ground and let them do the rest by spilling hay from their feeder.  
I was wondering if this is an okay way to do it? I mean, it seems to work, but I see that a lot of people on here have concrete, or mats or something else, so I wondered whats the problem with plain old dirt floors? 
It seems a LOT easier to me, since you don't have to build anything, it's naturally absorbent, and easy to clean. :shrug:
Not trying to sound confrontational at all, I'm really curious why everyone uses the kind of flooring they do use.  
I hope this isn't too off topic.


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

We built a new goat shed that will be dirt floors. Dirt with lime, topped with shavings, topped with hay which we will build up will be the winter. In the spring I'd like to put down limestone and stall matts. They also have raised beds to get off the ground.

I think using their waste hay as bedding is a great idea. I leave most of the waste hay as bedding as well.


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Where do you get lime, and how is it usually labeled?


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

No worries Iexaslass 
Dirt floors are fine. I just put the mats down to keep it cleaner.
The barn was getting so dusty...plus the dirt was getting stinky after a year, even with the barn lime.

I like the fact that the rubber mats can be scrubbed and rinsed off...it's all personal preference and whatever works best for you.

I was getting barn lime at Tractor Supply, it's in bags and actually called Barn Lime.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Dirt floors a fine . Like was mentioned , its a personal preference 
What works for you is the way to go .
You may have to change out the dirt in time cause it does build up .
I also will use the hay they waste for bedding. Heck , it beats tossing it out ! But I dont let it stay in there too long.

Roxy , Im sorry about your fall !!!! Your right , it could have been worse , geez !! I might have forgotten about it too , its just a way of life for me to forget what the heck i did an hour ago, lolol 
Wish I were closer , I could take care of the little darlings for you


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Thanks everyone!  How often would you need change the dirt would you say?


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Texaslass said:


> Thanks everyone!  How often would you need change the dirt would you say?


I would say it depends on the size of your barn and how many goats you have.
Your nose will tell you when it needs to be done. 



Trickyroo said:


> Roxy , Im sorry about your fall !!!! Your right , it could have been worse , geez !! I might have forgotten about it too , its just a way of life for me to forget what the heck i did an hour ago, lolol
> Wish I were closer , I could take care of the little darlings for you


Hahaha...they'd never want you to leave!
And when you did, would I perhaps be one goat lighter...maybe missing a little brown one...Hmmmmm?????


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yep , possible lighter by one goat named Arthur


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

LOL...just for you Laura


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

There's my boy !!!!!!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I so wish you were closer Roxy  
I would love to help you out till you heal 
And I promise i won't steal any goats , really .......


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Trickyroo said:


> I so wish you were closer Roxy
> I would love to help you out till you heal
> And I promise i won't steal any goats , really .......


Awww, you're such a sweetheart, and I would love that!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I plan on getting a helicopter one day when I hit the lotto so I dont have to drive through CT anymore when meeting up with Skyla , so its just a hop skip and jump to Michigan 
Any day now.........


----------



## goatfarmer4891 (May 9, 2013)

I have some cement floors and some dirt floors in my barns and use straw. I clean the stalls out weekly, bleach the floor, and spread fresh straw. You can always find farmers with a good deal on straw, but not sure on the shavings.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I think this was mentioned before but you can get bulk shavings delivered for alot cheaper then buying bags. Ask the stables in your area , they would be able to put you in touch with the someone..
Just a thought. You just need a place to store a huge pile and definitely keep it out of the wind and elements


----------

